# Equal the field



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

*Equal testing*

I have recently read an issue of a competitor of RC Driver. In that issue they tested most of the competitive touring cars. They determined a winner for belt and shaft drive. My only let down was the unequal testing. They tested the cars in stock form(ex. they ran on a open track and left the XXX-S with a front ball diff, while the competitors had one-ways). This ruins the point of determining which car is the best. If someone has the money to buy a $300 kit than I'm sure they have the money to put hop-ups on it and make modifications. 

So, I'm trying to say that a new standard could be set by Driver. When testing RACE cars, they could do all the modifications that real racers do to make them faster. Then a winner would come from the best car in race form.


----------



## Schumacher KGB (Aug 30, 2004)

Well. i also read that article and i think there point was to test them how they came in the box. although the Losi and Schumacher did not come with one ways, this did however determine some of the outcome. I do also agree that if you are going to test cars the should all be equal as far as set-up goes. Acording to there outcome if the one way is in the Losi it probably would have won there compitition. With that said RC Driver is still my favorite mag and im glad i subscribed at the very get go and got my year subscription for $9.99 even after they changed to issue every month and never asked for more money---Thats class. Thank you again RC Driver.

Shane


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I would also like to see the mags make the modifications to the cars, that most racers would make. Like putting the black belt on the losi or shimming the TC3's gears.


----------

